# MATLAB Course



## احمد بن حنبل (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

أما بعد 

هذا كورس للمبتدئين و المتوسطين فى MATLAB عبارة عن ملفات Power Point
أرجو أن تفيدكم


اضغط هنا : بسم الله




نسألكم الدعاء
​


----------



## عمر خضر (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكورس الاكثر من رائع


----------



## م/محمد الشيمى (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الكورس ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## moustafa afify (8 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكورس الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## المسلم84 (8 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير......


----------



## مهندسه روبى (9 مارس 2009)

Thanks for your effort


----------



## bareedon (5 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو ان الملف تم حذفه من الرابط المذكور

تحياتي


----------



## abou3li (6 أبريل 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير......*


----------



## eng_swara (6 أبريل 2009)

*The file you are trying to access is no longer available publicly*
* بس شكراا*


----------



## eng1_romy (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات بارك الله فيك

للاسف الملف اتحذف يا ريت لو ترفعه تانى


----------



## nour el din (7 أبريل 2009)

The file you are trying to access is no longer available publicly
ياريت يابشمهندس ترفعه تانى
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rida ali (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بدي ابني channel داخل الmat lab عشان انقل عليها vedio مع noise مش عارف كيف اعملها الرجاء المساعدة ضروي لمشروعي كككككككككككككككيف اعملها 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطالب أبو يوسف (8 أبريل 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير......*​


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

الرابط الجديد
http://www.adrive.com/public/daa238073a0c23d9d20a35d95fa9831de507dcf82b774d7e5946b66994d48b03.html


----------



## محمد زيدات (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا يا بش مهندس
والى كل من يريد الاستزادة عن الموضوع او وضع طلبات متعلقة به
من هنا
http://www.eenajah.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=29http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## الضؤ الشارد (11 أبريل 2009)

<P><FONT size=4>السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته</FONT></P>
<P><FONT size=4>مشكور على الكورس</FONT></P>


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

رابط الكورس الجديد : بسم الله ... من هنا


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا الرابط لن يضيع باذن الله

http://www.mediafire.com/?wolkz0zgenu


----------



## hossam884 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكورس الممتاز


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الملفات الرائعه ... بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الملف


----------



## ستار الجوهري (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## جيتارا صبحي (28 مارس 2010)

ميرسي جدا ليك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## diamestiri (16 يوليو 2010)

اين الملف اخي الكريم
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## سالم المريمي (16 يوليو 2010)

الله ايبارك فيك ابدعت


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الجهد ولعلك تحاول مرة أخرى ترفع الملفات لأنها رفعت من على الرابط!


----------



## jkf (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------

